# Stock = Raça



## TraductoraPobleSec

Em pregunto si en el context que ara us transcric, creieu que l’equivalent més encertat per a _stock_ és _raça_. És que jo no hi veig cap altra possibilitat (però potser és perquè estic esgotadíssima )

Mireu:

“Miscegenation takes three forms: the crossing of pure stocks, the crossing of pure with mixed stocks and the unions of different admixtures of mixed stock”.


És clar que el concepte de raça és qüestionable, però penseu que això surt d’un llibre publicat a Sudàfrica el 1936.

Merci a tots


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Altra possible opció podria esser "llinatge"? És que el diccionari de WR diu que "sotck" és "linaje", en castellà.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gràcies, Antpax: ja ho havia vist, això de _llinatge_, però no m'agrada gens en aquest context...

Mil gràcies, de tota manera


----------



## betulina

Hola, TPS,

Mirant el context, jo crec que també em quedaria amb "raça". També hi podria haver "soca, estirp". Ho dic perquè tal com està formulada la frase m'ha recordat aquells bonics experiments de genètica de creuar "soques pures" i soques no pures...

Són idees, però si no et convencen, trobo que et pots quedar amb "raça", si no surt res de millor... 

Ànims, que cada dia falta menys! 

-Ah, no sabia què era la "miscegenation", merci!


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Gràcies, Antpax: ja ho havia vist, això de _llinatge_, però no m'agrada gens en aquest context...
> 
> Mil gràcies, de tota manera


 
De res. La veritat és que crec que raça potser el millor ací, si volem esser literales, si no hauríem de inventar alguna cosa.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> També hi podria haver "soca, estirp". Ho dic perquè tal com està formulada la frase m'ha recordat aquells bonics experiments de genètica de creuar "soques pures" i soques no pures...


 
Ai, Betu, no sé per què, "soca" ho veig massa nostrat, i com que és un text sobre l'Àfrica... Al final, em quedo amb "raça".

Gràcies, Betu i Toniet


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ai, Betu, no sé per què, "soca" ho veig massa nostrat, i com que és un text sobre l'Àfrica... Al final, em quedo amb "raça".
> 
> Gràcies, Betu i Toniet



A final note: "stock" is a word that is normally only used for cattle and other commercial herd animals. Thus it is much more derogatory than "race" would be, relegating people of African blood to the animal kingdom. I don't think there is word in Catalan that means "llinatge d'animals", but perhaps "casta" comes closest.


----------



## RedRag

Quan es parla dels braus s'usa la paraula _casta per a dir "_llinatge d'animals"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

louhevly said:


> A final note: "stock" is a word that is normally only used for cattle and other commercial herd animals. Thus it is much more derogatory than "race" would be, relegating people of African blood to the animal kingdom. I don't think there is word in Catalan that means "llinatge d'animals", but perhaps "casta" comes closest.


 
Of course I won't argue with you, Lou, since you are a native English speaker, but I've heard Americans proudly saying that they are of "Irish stock" or "Polish stock".

I'm confused...


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Of course I won't argue with you, Lou, since you are a native English speaker, but I've heard Americans proudly saying that they are of "Irish stock" or "Polish stock".
> 
> I'm confused...



You're right, I'd forgotten this. Rereading your original sentence, I think it was the crossing of stocks that made me think of animals:

"... the crossing of pure stocks, the crossing of pure with mixed stocks and the unions of different admixtures of mixed stock"

This is farm language, and has more to do with "the type from which a group of animals or plants has descended". 

So, mea culpa!  Don't be confused.


----------



## Breogan

louhevly said:


> A final note: "stock" is a word that is normally only used for cattle and other commercial herd animals. Thus it is much more derogatory than "race" would be, relegating people of African blood to the animal kingdom. I don't think there is word in Catalan that means "llinatge d'animals", but perhaps "casta" comes closest.



Nowadays and in a politically correct manner, yes.

But taking into account the context (Southafrica, 1936), *stock* means the same as* race*.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Breogan said:


> Nowadays and in a politically correct manner, yes.
> 
> But taking into account the context (Southafrica, 1936), *stock* means the same as* race*.


 
Yes, I'll translate it as "raça" and this is it. Guys, us hauré de subcontractar .

You just would not believe how hard and horrible this is... If I stop posting it's because I am dead...


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> You just would not believe how hard and horrible this is... If I stop posting it's because I am dead...


 
I understand you. It must be exhausting translate this kind of stupities. 

Cheer up!.

Ant


----------



## RedRag

I agree. Between translating dispicable racism in one thread and that outrageous eurocrat managementspeak you had in the other thread... Deu meu!


----------



## nupisnoopy

Hola, 

Et serviria subespècies, entès com les races dins de la mateixa espècia?


----------

